

The Power of Posterity - The Real Value of What We Build - replicatorblog
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/07/28/opinion/28brooks.html?partner=rssnyt&emc=rss

======
cookingrobot
This guy seems like a psychopath of the most normal variety. The kind of guy
who couldn't imagine putting on his pants in the morning if it was only going
to benefit the goddamn asians on the other side of the planet. If his ballteam
can't win the pennant, then burn down the damn stadiums.

